

Christian Heilmann – Forward JS Keynote Video - evanhdavis
https://thenewcircle.com/s/post/1635/the_next_challenge_of_the_web_is_us_christian_heilmann_video

======
gcb0
miss when heilmann was writing good books instead of just sucking mozilla.

